# Package Deal On PC 690LR & PC Dovetail Jig



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Got my weekly email from Rockler & they have a special on the PC 690LR router together with the PC Dovetail Jig for $199.98 till Sun 2/5/2012.


----------

